# 5 lug conversion



## warman (Jul 19, 2004)

What are my options for a 5 lug conversion?? Id like to go big breaks and 5 lug. Also, take a look at my signature below, and shhot me some feedback at the thread in the link


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

warman said:


> What are my options for a 5 lug conversion?? Id like to go big breaks and 5 lug. Also, take a look at my signature below, and shhot me some feedback at the thread in the link


Here you go
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55805&highlight=lug+conversion


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

warman said:


> What are my options for a 5 lug conversion?? Id like to go big breaks and 5 lug.


4 lug to 5 lug swap:

Front:
S14 SE 5-lug spindles with hubs.
S14 lower balljoint
(get aftermarket unit, Nissan dealers only sell the S14 balljoint with the lower control arm which is not the same as an S13 control arm).
S14 strut mounting bolts
(they're larger than the S13 bolts, and you'll need to drill out the strut mounting holes on your struts).
S14 5 lug rotor.

Rear:
S14 5-lug (the Z32 non-turbo rear hub should also work).
(the rear is just a remove-and-replace operation with only 4 bolts).
S14 5 lug rotor.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

You can use brakes from any 1990-1996 300ZX, turbo or non-turbo. The 1990-1992 calipers are aluminum, and lighter weight than the later cast iron calipers. In addition, 1990 non-turbos used slightly narrower calipers and rotors (26mm thick rotors vs. 30mm for all the rest), and these narrower calipers are easier to fit behind a wider variety of wheels (the 300ZX calipers, since they are so wide, cause interference with a lot of wheels. You need to get wheels with the proper spoke design and offset to allow clearance. 

The things you need to do the swap are:
300ZX Calipers
300ZX Rotors
pads, shims, and the other misc. caliper hardware if it didn't come on your calipers brake lines.

The brake lines need to be changed because the 300ZX caliper uses a different fitting than the 240sx caliper (the 300ZX caliper has a flare fitting, the 240 caliper uses a banjo bolt). You can build custom stainless lines with the right fittings, or you can have them built by a local speed shop (the threads on the fittings are 10mm x 1.0), or you can talk to Don Nimi at www.pdm-racing.com for a pre-made set. Or, you can use OEM 300ZX lines, but you have to make sure to get both lines for each side, both the rubber and the short segment of hard line. The point is, you have options. I think getting custom lines (or homemade or Don Nimi's) is the cleanest approach.

The install is a piece of cake. The only big issue is that the dust shield behind the rotors needs to be cut away, because the larger 300ZX rotors will rub against it, and it needs to be cut pretty close to the hub. Aside from that, everything bolts right up. After you've done that, bleed the brakes and then you're in business.


----------

